# Moisture Meter



## Chipsahoy (Sep 2, 2020)

Looking to purchase a moisture meter. So many to choose from. Any suggestions. Tavool has a good rating but looking for someone that has used one. There are cheap and then there is the Orion at $430. Looking for something in the $50ish range and dependable.

Clarification: I am a woodworker, build most anything from cabinets to trinkets. Never bought wood from local sawyers and would like to verify what they are telling me the moisture content is. The lumber I would be buying would be rough cut as I have the tools to s4s the lumber. I need a reliable meter that will give me an accurate reading to determine moisture. From my research the pinless should only be used on smooth surfaces. Nice to know what you all use but would like some info as to which one is best for my needs. Just because the meter reads 10% is that +/- 5% or what? Not real close to any big box stores so would prefer to order online. Bottom line here is; looking for someone who has use one and possibly compared it to others for reliability and accuracy. Frustrated in the Ozarks.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I use a General pinless model from Lowe's or HD, about $35 and works just fine. I need to know if wood is 10% or 20%, not 10.35% or 20.75%. Close enough for building guitars and doing general woodworking.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I use this Lignomat Meter:









Mini-Ligno MD Handheld Moisture Meter


Early detection is a first step to prevention. These multi-purpose mini-Ligno measures wood, drywall & gypsum in %. Backed by Lignomat's 2 year warranty



www.lignomatusa.com





They offer s variety of pin type and pinless meters.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

difalkner said:


> I use a General pinless model from Lowe's or HD, about $35


Do you mean this one?


https://www.lowes.com/pd/General-Tools-Instruments-Digital-Test-Meter/50284821


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bob Bengal said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/General-Tools-Instruments-Digital-Test-Meter/50284821


Yes, that's the one I have. I work with thin materials so a pin type wouldn't be very good for me. That may not bother you, though. It's been plenty accurate for me.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

If you have a pin model and are working with bare hard wood do you need to push the pins in or just touch them to the surface?


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

In hard maple I push the pins in just sub-surface.


----------

